# need opinions about this goat's udder



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

This udder pic is of a goat I found online and was thinking about buying. She is bred, but dried up and this pic was taken when she was drying up. The lady doesn't have a pic of the udder when it was full. Do some goats dry up lopsided or is it an indication of how the udder would look full? Also what about those bulging veins? I am looking for a goat for my ds that will do well in the showring. This goat has a great show body, but I am wondering about the udder.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

How many times has she freshened? If she's a first freshener thats a pretty good udder. I have definitily seen worse. If she dam raised her kids then that might just be how her udder was when they took her kids off of her. Might just have had more milk in one side when her kids left (or when she was last milked). Or maybe her udder is just lopsided. Hope this helps. :wink:


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I didn't pay attention to my goat when she was in milk... but I believe mine wasn't perfect during her FF. I don't know her bloodlines though, as she was a cheap healthy goat in milk. I was happy to purchase her as I was feeding 3 babies on goat replacer, so she helped me save a bit of money.

I would say it's possible. I heard kids normally have a favorite teat to drink off of, perhaps it's the teat, bag it's attached to, or taste, we don't know.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I should have added that this pic was after her second freshening and she did not have kids on her, as they are advertised as following strict CAE prevention. Are those bulging veins unusual, or something they would be judged down for? My current does don't have those! 

I definitely don't want to buy this doe if she has a lopsided udder. I haven't heard back from the lady as to wether she was lopsided when full, but thought I'd get as many opinions as possible.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The veins indicate a high producer...as far as the uneven look, if she's been hand milked, it could just be that the person doing the milking has more strength in one hand than the other, future freshenings will likely even things out. She has nice teat placement and I'm sure that if she was in peak production and full the rear attachment would look wider than it does now.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

So the veins are a good thing or okay when judged in the showring? My older doe gives over 3/4 gallon per milking, but she doesn't have the big veins. 

The lady said this does production was 1/2 to 3/4 gallon, but I haven't heard back if she meant per milking or per day (possibly 2 milkings). She said her other does gave a gallon plus per day. I'm still waiting to hear back from the lady, so I can decide if I want to buy her.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I decided to pass on her even though she had a beautiful body. Couldn't take the chance on the udder. It looked damaged on the right side to me.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's always best I think to go with gut feelings...if she didn't seem right to you then she likely wasn't.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Always go with your gut. I will add I have does that dried up faster on one side like that doe MIGHT be doing and it never effected other freshenings.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I dont know alot about dairy since I raise boers but I must say I am not to impressed with that udder. My boer does udders are fuller then that and more even while supporting kids.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Well she did say she was 3/4 dry in this pic, so I have no idea how it looked full, but she also said that her udder became unbalanced looking after a couple months each time she freshened. I'm still looking for a Tog and found a breeder that looks promising, but have to wait till spring before she has any for sale. Does anyone here have Togs?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*jumps up and down waving hand in the air* oooh oooh I have toggs! I have toggs! 

well kinda ... 

fwiw I like that as a drying off udder ...


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

keren said:


> *jumps up and down waving hand in the air* oooh oooh I have toggs! I have toggs!
> 
> well kinda ...
> 
> fwiw I like that as a drying off udder ...


Wish you were closer so I could buy one from you 

I ended up coming accross this ladies website where there was pic of this goat, same udder, same dam and it said her udder had been damaged on the right side by mastitis. I guess my instinct was right, but she did not tell me about it when I questioned her and in fact said the udder was just like that, and it wasn't from mastitis!


----------

